
Software Monoculture (2010) - slig
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/12/software_monocu.html
======
bediger4000
An interesting essay at the time (2010), made even more interesting by the
comments, which are very intelligent.

But the essay possibly assumes the wrong threat: network worms. Possibly we
should consider NSA/FBI/FSB/PLA/APT opponents, rather than hacker-developed
worms.

~~~
andrewstuart2
Well, what else would you call the programs they're developing if not malware?

